# Chairs



## KC (Feb 7, 2007)

It's been a few years since I made more than a couple chairs at a time.  This batch of ten reminded me of why I went back to a real job!

Mesquite, with the customer's choice of upholstery...


----------



## sailorzturn (Feb 7, 2007)

very nice.  The wood is fantastic.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 7, 2007)

Great chairs.


----------



## JDPens (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow! Nice chairs!


----------



## pete00 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JDPens_
> <br />Wow! Nice chairs!



yooza.......what he said !


----------



## Hiram33 (Feb 7, 2007)

super chairs would look good in any home well done


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 7, 2007)

Very nice indeed!  When should I expect delivery? []


----------



## NavyDiver (Feb 7, 2007)

WOW!  Those look superb.


----------



## TAld (Feb 7, 2007)

Very nice work! I like.


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 7, 2007)

WOW!!!


----------



## beathard (Feb 7, 2007)

Very loud applause! []


----------



## Dario (Feb 7, 2007)

Great job!  Those are wonderful looking chairs!


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 7, 2007)

I love Mesquite! And you did it proud![^]

Mesquite... not just for cookin' any more.[}][]


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm standing on my chair cheering. woohoo. Lovely seating!

- G -


----------



## melogic (Feb 7, 2007)

Kirk,
Not that their is anything wrong with the chairs, but man there are a lot of pen blanks in those chairs! [][] The chairs are awesome! []
Hey Stan,
When they arrive, I will come help you unload them! [][^]


----------



## bgray (Feb 7, 2007)

I did a set of four chairs similar in style to what you tackled there, and four was enough that I promised myself that I would NEVER build a set a chairs again.

Repeat work like that is sometimes better left to a production outfit!

When we needed four more chairs, I bought some unfinished and took it from there!

I hope that you charged what it was worth!

Great job!


----------



## KC (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words.  []

I expect I've built sometthing over 200 chairs in the past several years... that was most of what I was doing when I was WW fulltime.  It can certainly get tedious, but it's not really 'hard' once you get jigged up and get the kinks worked out of your process.

KC


----------



## bob393 (Feb 8, 2007)

Now that is nice work!


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, KC, awesome job on those chairs.


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 9, 2007)

Those are beautiful! Two thumbs waaay up!


----------

